# They Lie, Stockport - Jane 2013



## PaulPowers (Jan 23, 2013)

I was originally going over to Sheffield but I wasn't going near the Snake Pass in the snow.

I've been looking at this for a while and kept putting it off

The outfall used to be the easy access but UU have rebuilt it and added two large grills at the end so it was lid lifting time.

The lid is in the middle of a public foot path but it shifted really easy so once I was in I put it down behind me as best I could 

There are two large chambers, one for the outfall and on for the processor that are connected by a length of RCP 

On with the pics

Bit blurry as this one was taken on my phone


























Time to go home


----------



## rectory-rat (Jan 23, 2013)

Very nice. Must get me'self under ground one day

~RR


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 23, 2013)

Corrr I like that! Really interesting spaces! 
Fantastically lit photos as usual, would love to do more drains too!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice one,looks good.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 24, 2013)

Fantastically done photographs, it is your reports that encourage me to start draining!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jan 24, 2013)

Give it a go is all I can say

Culverts are a good safe way to start and really rewarding


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 24, 2013)

Do I take it from the clean look that this isn't a poo-erage drain then? Looks a super explore!


----------



## PaulPowers (Jan 24, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> Do I take it from the clean look that this isn't a poo-erage drain then? Looks a super explore!



No it's poo, United Utilities recently rebuilt it


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Jan 25, 2013)

Nothing like the convenience of a hinged cover, positively begging to be explored.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 25, 2013)

Great pics, interesting report. I have never really thought about all this under my feet, until I see your reports. Thanks for the insight


----------



## Stussy (Jan 29, 2013)

Great work, excellently lit up as well.


----------



## chapmand (Jan 30, 2013)

nice work, another one here that would love to do more underground stuff, looks awesome down there


----------



## derelicthunter (Feb 1, 2013)

i live in stockport and would love to find this lol looking at the photos im trying to work out where it is but im struggling


----------



## PaulPowers (Feb 1, 2013)

the last pic shows Kershaw tannery


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 14, 2013)

wots ur eye sight like??? Do u squint wen ur above ground?


----------



## PaulPowers (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm short sighted above ground so yeah I do


----------

